# .40 caliber Glock 22 $325



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This was a service weapon for a law enforcement agency. The agency decided to phase out all the .40 cals and go strictly to 9mm. I bought this thing on a whim. I have no idea what the round count is on it, but I have never fired a round through it. It comes with 3 magazines all filled with hollow points.

Text me if you would like to see pictures. Located in Spanish Fork

(435) 559-4409


----------

